# Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre



## Lauren (28 Jun 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good value, good quality picture framing service on Dublin's Northside or city centre please?


----------



## TDON (28 Jun 2007)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*

Hi, I've gotten 3 paintings framed at this stage by a shop on Liffey Street, just beside the old Hector Grays."FX" I believe its called, or something to that effect. You will see pictures hanging outside. They give good advice re mounting boards, colours, frames etc. but if you have something in mind, they are not pushy, they will go with what you want. The work was excellent and very satisfactory to me. I don't know if they were reasonable or not, I just know the prices quoted seemed fair to me at the time.


----------



## tigerlady (28 Jun 2007)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*

Blue Leaf Gallery. 
10 Marino Mart, 
Fairview. 
Dublin 3. 
Phone: 353 01 8333456 
info@blueleafgallery.com 
[broken link removed] 
Hi try these guys - my mother and a friend got some framing done with them in the last few months and both were very happy with the service, quality and price.


----------



## purpeller (28 Jun 2007)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*

Regency Frames in Baldoyle Industrial Estate are very good.
They also have regular sales (there may well be a July one).


----------



## Megan (29 Jun 2007)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*



purpeller said:


> Regency Frames in Baldoyle Industrial Estate are very good.
> They also have regular sales (there may well be a July one).



I think Regency Frames are in Plato Business Park, Damastown, Dublin 15.
I didn't know they have regular sales.


----------



## eroe (2 Jul 2007)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*

You could hop on the dart in Bray and go to 'The Art of Framing' max 2 mins from DART station. It is run by an Australian called Greg - Tel 01 2828967 - I defy anyone to find more reasonable prices!


----------



## dools (2 Jul 2007)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*

Hi,

Can recommend a lady called Aideen at 3 Foxfield Park, Raheny, Dublin 5 *087 6808360 *if that's near to you. Her and her husband, Sharif, are artists who run exhibitions and run a framing business from home. We got  pictures framed about 2 months ago and were very impressed. They are really lovely people and offer lots of advice and help

Dools


----------



## purpeller (3 Jul 2007)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*



Megan said:


> I think Regency Frames are in Plato Business Park, Damastown, Dublin 15.
> I didn't know they have regular sales.




They may well have another branch, but I have been in their Baldoyle shop recently.


----------



## Lauren (3 Jul 2007)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*

Many thanks to everyone for responding.


----------



## Clars1909 (2 Jan 2009)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*



dools said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can recommend a lady called Aideen at 3 Foxfield Park, Raheny, Dublin 5 *087 6808360 *if that's near to you. Her and her husband, Sharif, are artists who run exhibitions and run a framing business from home. We got  pictures framed about 2 months ago and were very impressed. They are really lovely people and offer lots of advice and help
> 
> Dools



I needed some framing done recently and contacted Aideen and Sharif in Raheny after seeing Dools' recommendation and contact info above. I can't agree more with D's comments , they're very friendly and helpful, and  I'd definitely go back with any other important framing work I need done - They even collected the certificate I needed to be framed from me at my place or work on the day I contacted them, to save me having to drop it over in the evening. Very happy with the result, and it was finished really quickly, especially considering it was during the xmas holiday season, when I was prepared for a much longer wait!


----------



## Neil_Ireland (2 Jan 2009)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*



Clars1909 said:


> I needed some framing done recently and contacted Aideen and Sharif in Raheny after seeing Dools' recommendation and contact info above. I can't agree more with D's comments , they're very friendly and helpful, and  I'd definitely go back with any other important framing work I need done - They even collected the certificate I needed to be framed from me at my place or work on the day I contacted them, to save me having to drop it over in the evening. Very happy with the result, and it was finished really quickly, especially considering it was during the xmas holiday season, when I was prepared for a much longer wait!



Do the make the frames themselves as I have a print thats about 4 feet by 18 inches that I would like to have framed?

Thanks.


----------



## Clars1909 (2 Jan 2009)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*

yeah the frames are made to order, they just showed me sample lengths beforehand  to choose the colour, wodth etc..


----------



## Lollix (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Good Value Picture Framing - North Dublin, City Centre*



dools said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can recommend a lady called Aideen at 3 Foxfield Park, Raheny, Dublin 5 *087 6808360 *if that's near to you. Her and her husband, Sharif, are artists who run exhibitions and run a framing business from home. We got pictures framed about 2 months ago and were very impressed. They are really lovely people and offer lots of advice and help
> 
> Dools


Is that the same Aideen who used to exhibit nice landscapes on Stephen's Green about 20 years ago(or maybe merrion Square)? There was a lady called Aideen and she was fromn Raheny; if its the same person I wouldn't mind seeing what kind of stuff she's doing now.


----------



## dools (21 Jan 2009)

Clars1909, so glad my rec was of use and am glad they got some business from here. We have used them again a couple of times since and they have been amazing to deal with. Friends of ours have used them also.


Lollix, I am guessing it is the same Aideen. Am not sure, but I think she had mentioned about Merrion Square to me before. She still paints  - a lot of it at home. She is a really lovely lady


----------



## Daffodil (29 Jan 2009)

Can anyone give me a rough idea of framing prices?  I have an canvas that I want to get framed - it's 60x90cm(24x36in) but haven't a clue how much it will cost.  Anyone got a ball park figure?  Ta


----------

